# Best staff accommodation ?



## emma2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

hi guys :wave::wave:
Hope you all are well

I heard that example companies such as Jumeirah, Hyatt and Emirates have excellent staff accommodations, is that true?

Is there any other companies that offer excellent accommodation to its staff in Dubai?

Also what companies offer great packages/benefits for its staff?

While im on this note, i was wondering whats the best uae jobs sites besides from Bayt? 

My last question for someone who are interested in tourism jobs, what companies would be great to work for? 

sorry for all the questions, but thanks for your replies :yo:. have a great day


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends what level you are hired for. Even the those that have great staffing accomodations, for lower levels, might be not exactly what one from a western country is used to. For instance, sharing of a bedroom with a few people, in a few bedroom apartment. So you have 4 to 6 people in an apartment. 

What type of job are you looking for?


----------

